# Pinterest.com



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK - I had to share this site with you guys.

www.pinterest.com

You can "pin" all the pictures, articles, sites you love to your board. It's such a great way to keep track of everything we see on the internet! I'm SO loving it! And you can follow other people's boards & see what other people have pinned.

I have one group of just hedgehog things.

The only bad thing is that it is so addictive. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I requested an invite  I love this kinda stuff. :3


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

My mom is addicted to that site and has like 22 boards and 862 pins lol. She has a board for hedgie stuff and when she finds something hedgie/chinchilla related she has to show me.


----------

